# Rudely and Falsely Accused of Trying to Steal Order by Customer. Turns Out He Is a Registered Sex Offender



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

I was accused by a customer of attempting to steal his order because I had to back up to gind his address. I was so annoyed by this guy I decided to use his name and last initial and address to search.

I was surprised and glad (not for the victims) to see he is listed in my state's registered sex offender. According to the listed statute the victim was at least under fifteen.

Maybe this is why he lashed out against a lowly Uber driver.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ok. So you reported this to the company or just us?

I mean technically you can be a sex offender just by being alive. 19 year old and a girl that lies about her age. Happens 8 days a week.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Ok. So you reported this to the company or just us?
> 
> I mean technically you can be a sex offender just by being alive. 19 year old and a girl that lies about her age. Happens 8 days a week.


I am not contesting anything you are saying. I reported his false accusation and bad attitude to Uber. (BTW he did not take back his above average tip.)

I am not reporting anything else. The law does not prohibit the registered SOs from ordering food.

He is in the state police sex offender registry which lists four convictions for a certain felony and three convictions for another felony. The database says he is under supervisory probation.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So are you saying sex offenders tip better?

Or maybe he was trying to apologize with a better tip?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Did he try to grope you? Was he mad you were not willing to put out? If not, just move on… there are more sex offenders registered than you might think… Peeing in a public place can get you on the registry in some locales…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Did he try to grope you? Was he mad you were not willing to put out? If not, just move on… there are more sex offenders registered than you might think… Peeing in a public place can get you on the registry in some locales…


I think they were safe they weren't under 15.

But the real question here, if he was not a registered pedophile or pedophile would this normally be brought up on a rideshare forum?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I think they were safe they weren't under 15.
> 
> But the real question here, if he was not a registered pedophile or pedophile would this normally be brought up on a rideshare forum?


Are you questioning what I stated or the forum topic in general? 🤔


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Was the order from Chuck E. Cheese (where a kid can be a kid)? That would be a creepy twist to the story.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Are you questioning what I stated or the forum topic in general? 🤔


Yup


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t get the sensationalism of the title. How did he harrass you? Do you now need councelling?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t get the sensationalism of the title. How did he harrass you? Do you now need councelling?


Now now , you come up with some zingers 😂😂


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

A touch off topic but a few weeks ago I was getting some nice orders from one my local restaurants. The woman at the counter was stunning. Red hair, beautiful eye's great smile. She was vibing and pushing out all of the signals. Extended eye contact/smile, acting nervous when I walk in, she always grabs my order first, etc.. I thought well I'ma be smooth here and slip her my #. Why not? The signs are all there.

I walk up, pretend to have an issue with my order, pull out my # drop a "We can keep smiling at one another or we could just get together"

She smiles, HUGE, leans in and whispers, "I would take that, I would use that and I would probably be at your place tonight, but..."

I replied, "Ahhhh boyfriend, it's all good, there's always that risk."

She replied, "No, no. I'm 17"

DOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
I had her at 25 minimum.
UGHHHH Hahahahahaha


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t get the sensationalism of the title. How did he harrass you? Do you now need councelling?


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t get the sensationalism of the title. How did he harrass you? Do you now need councelling?


Changed title. The point of the post is that the customer was very rude and condescending, but I get the satisfaction of knowing he gas to deal wirh the negative consequences of being a registered sex offender. And based on the statutes he was convicted of, his offenses were not as benign as peeing in public.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

bobbysocial said:


> Changed title. The point of the post is that the customer was very rude and condescending, but I get the satisfaction of knowing he gas to deal wirh the negative consequences of being a registered sex offender. And based on the statutes he was convicted of, his offenses were not as benign as peeing in public.


Still doesn't answer the question of why even mentioned the sexual pedophile abuse issue? It doesn't bolster your point if anything it detracts from it because it has nothing to do with the transaction.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Matter of fact this guy is now living in your head.

You just became another victim of his crime.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Matter of fact this guy is now living in your head.
> 
> You just became another victim of his crime.


I think most readers of this thread understand my point. 

As far as the effect this guy's attitude had on me I was over it within a half hour. I only came back to this post today because of the UP email notification about replies.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Well you'll be sure to think of it right before you let your head down.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Well you'll be sure to think of it right before you let your head down.


I don't think so. But you are very defensive of this guy and have taken a great interest in this post. Maybe your insecurities have been brought closer to the surface. I think its because you are the RSO's type in some way. Either you have the same predilictions as the RSO and you are in danger of getting on the list. Maybe you are personally feeling and relating to the ridicule that RSO must get and thus lashing out.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

What's wrong with trying to steal an order?
Trying is one thing, actually stealing it is another.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm sorry, who exactly started this thread?


You're the one that started this thread. Just because he's an RSO you decided to bring it here to share for everybody.


It's like you're wanting a badge or someone to validate you doing what you did because he is an RSO.

You would be surprised how many rsos you deal with on a daily basis and you have absolutely no clue.

99.7% of the people that ran into your exact situation would not even care to bring it up.

So exactly who has the problem. I would say it was you for bringing it to everybody's attention only after finding out he's an rso.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

bobbysocial said:


> Changed title. The point of the post is that the customer was very rude and condescending, but I get the satisfaction of knowing he gas to deal wirh the negative consequences of being a registered sex offender. And based on the statutes he was convicted of, his offenses were not as benign as peeing in public.


Suck it up and move on .


bobbysocial said:


> I don't think so. But you are very defensive of this guy and have taken a great interest in this post. Maybe your insecurities have been brought closer to the surface. I think its because you are the RSO's type in some way. Either you have the same predilictions as the RSO and you are in danger of getting on the list. Maybe you are personally feeling and relating to the ridicule that RSO must get and thus lashing out.


🍿🍿🍿🍿


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> Suck it up and move on .
> 
> 🍿🍿🍿🍿


The popcorn better have butter and some freaking pepper. I'm getting sick of this Stale popcorn people keep bringing out here.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bobbysocial said:


> Maybe this is why he lashed out against a lowly Uber driver.


What is your rationale for assuming that? Do you think a “lowly Uber driver” is lower than a sex offender?


jaxbeachrides said:


> technically you can be a sex offender just by being alive. 19 year old and a girl that lies about her age. Happens 8 days a week.


True that. For all we know, the “sex offender” was a “lowly Uber driver” who got busted for peeing next to his car on the side of the road after holding his piss for 8 long hours.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

bobbysocial said:


> I was accused by a customer of attempting to steal his order because I had to back up to gind his address. I was so annoyed by this guy I decided to use his name and last initial and address to search.
> 
> I was surprised and glad (not for the victims) to see he is listed in my state's registered sex offender. According to the listed statute the victim was at least under fifteen.
> 
> Maybe this is why he lashed out against a lowly Uber driver.


Could have just been "Hangry" and lashed out verbally as a result. I'd be angry too if some pos sex-offender tried to scam me. And damned straight I'd post about it here too. Not sure why these others are defending this sex-offender.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Not going to lie, when I was delivering if I had a tip removed or false non delivery, I'd look the person up via address get their name and look for mugshots lol. I found a few of them


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I only look up the good tippers to figure out if they’re worthy of the “Ms.Mercenary’s Regular” title. But frankly if they tipped well enough for me to look, they’ve already earned it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Not sure why these others are defending this sex-offender.


The simple fact is this, if he wasn't a sex offender this never would have got to this site.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

After reading this post I think I am going to fall down another TCAP rabbit hole tonight on YouTube


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just don’t understand why bother looking him up. Just ASSUME he is and move on.

I’m simpler. I just ASSUME they’re assholes and that’s enough for me. They can be outstanding citizens. But I know deep down inside, they’re assholes.


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

202265 said:


> I was accused by a customer of attempting to steal his order because I had to back up to gind his address. I was so annoyed by this guy I decided to use his name and last initial and address to search.
> 
> I was surprised and glad (not for the victims) to see he is listed in my state's registered sex offender. According to the listed statute the victim was at least under fifteen.
> 
> Maybe this is why he lashed out against a lowly Uber driver.


I see this account is read only now. I hope someone didn't report this account because they got upset. I hope op didn't get sanctioned because of this post. 
1.The customer is a scammer and probably figures everyone else is a scammer. 
2. They are sensitive because of their situation.


----------

